# Concrete with rebar driveway removal



## BillytheNewbie (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking for some guidance on how to figure up a square foot price for the removal of a concrete driveway 4" thick with rebar. Thinking of making some cuts with a concrete saw then removing with my excavator. Will have to rent the saw so will figure the cost of that in. Dumping of debris will be behind work site and have a dump truck for that. Hoping to leave the stone base somewhat in tact. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

how much does it cost you to operate? 

how much profit do you want?

how long will it take?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

What size excavator ?

Unless you have at least a 120 size, you will probably have to hammer it with a skid steer first.

I just ripped out a whole bunch of sidewalks at a local university with our Case 590. The unreinforced concrete broke up pretty easy with the backhoe. Other slabs had wire and did not. I had to hammer with skid steer.


----------



## stcunlimited (Aug 23, 2012)

I do a lot of this for a living. Usually a figure of $1.00-$1.50 per sq foot. $400 minimum. I have a 305 cat excavator with a thumb. Make saw cuts the size the machine can handle. I can handle 4x4 pretty easily and just pick them out and load them up. If it is just wire mesh I don't even make saw cuts. Never use a hammer unless there is no place to get started. Hope this helps.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

*just did some last week*

Just did some last week, 5000 sq ft at a local Target, We used a hammer to separate the curb, get a starting point, corners, and just make the job easier.

I own my own hammer, we also hammered some large areas just so the excavator had to work less.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

stcunlimited said:


> I do a lot of this for a living. Usually a figure of $1.00-$1.50 per sq foot. $400 minimum. I have a 305 cat excavator with a thumb. Make saw cuts the size the machine can handle. I can handle 4x4 pretty easily and just pick them out and load them up. If it is just wire mesh I don't even make saw cuts. Never use a hammer unless there is no place to get started. Hope this helps.


That price is way to cheap, just saying!  You should check your costs concrete removal destroys everything. Dump truck, skid, excavator take a lot of abuse.

Think about your pricing, at $1 a sq for 5000 sq ft you would of charged $5000 for the job I have pictures of?:no: You are so far off it scares me.


----------



## brayconst (Oct 25, 2012)

jmacd said:


> View attachment 80503
> 
> 
> View attachment 80504
> ...


I'm intrigued if your doing the removal so the new sidewalks will be ADA? Didn't know how hard other states are being hit with the new ADA laws.

Almost all my work now is concrete demo, and repouring all concrete to meet ADA standards.

:thumbsup:


----------



## stcunlimited (Aug 23, 2012)

jmacd said:


> That price is way to cheap, just saying!  You should check your costs concrete removal destroys everything. Dump truck, skid, excavator take a lot of abuse.
> 
> Think about your pricing, at $1 a sq for 5000 sq ft you would of charged $5000 for the job I have pictures of?:no: You are so far off it scares me.


Ok..I just did a job for home depot. 6" with wire, 3000 sq' at $1.50. Which comes in at $4500.00. I sub my trucking out. Took 4.5 hours of trucking at $75.00 per hour which is say just $350.00. $300 for saw cutting. Which leaves me with $3850.00. Took me 10 hours with a 289 cat loader and a 305 cat excavator to break it out load it up and final grade. That leaves $190 per hour for each machine.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

stcunlimited said:


> Ok..I just did a job for home depot. 6" with wire, 3000 sq' at $1.50. Which comes in at $4500.00. I sub my trucking out. Took 4.5 hours of trucking at $75.00 per hour which is say just $350.00. $300 for saw cutting. Which leaves me with $3850.00. Took me 10 hours with a 289 cat loader and a 305 cat excavator to break it out load it up and final grade. That leaves $190 per hour for each machine.


A $1.50 is better than a $1.00 50% better to be exact. I know that we couldn't do 3000 sq/ft in a 10 hour day with curbs, mobilization in and out, labor cost, fuel, trucking, etc. Every market is different, thats why pricing questions are not allowed on this forum. 

That being said, I am happy for you if you are happy with your pricing. :thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I tend to agree with jmacd.

Hauling and disposal costs would eat up at least 1/3 of the budget numbers you quoted.

But that is a regional thing, if you have a short run for the trucks and a minimal dump fee, it can be done and you obviously seem to be making out OK.

It's all good, :thumbsup: and we are happy to see some new input here in the excavation section.

Welcome to the site stcunlimited, I, and I'm sure the others, look forward to your participation.


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

I usually save myself a lot of time by leaving the excavator at home. Run the saw over the control joints to cut the rebar. Bust a spot to get the forks under it. Using pallet forks on the loader I pull up the slabs in big squares. Super fast, super easy and no small pieces of concrete left to clean up.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

I usually can only get $1 - $1.50 sq ft. here. 3 or 4 places here to dump for free. 120 excavator and a side dump can remove a helluva lot of concrete in one day.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I was probably a little quick to comment on pricing. Every job is different and every situation is different. 

You have many variables to every job and depending on those the pricing should be reflected accordingly.

The best rule I live by is don't price by the sq ft but price by time, overhead, and cost etc. No two jobs the same.


----------

